
Linux in Space - Goodbye, Microsoft - iamtechaddict
http://goodbyemicrosoft.net/news.php?item.744.2
======
ColinWright
This was discussed at some length a while ago - here are a few of the
submissions. They all had different titles and takes on the story, so I may
have missed some. here's the only one with significant discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5770145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5770145)
(redorbit.com) (55 comments)

Others include:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5452819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5452819)
(linux.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5665073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5665073)
(zdnet.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5668312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5668312)
(zd.net)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5669927](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5669927)
(zdnet.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5677045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5677045)
(linuxfoundation.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5680490](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5680490)
(extremetech.com) (4 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5686586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5686586)
(gizmodo.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5687720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5687720)
(readwrite.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5689142](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5689142)
(venturebeat.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5695447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5695447)
(telegraph.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5711378](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5711378)
(vice.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5728134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5728134)
(digitaltrends.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5849586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5849586)
(rollingdebian.com) (12 comments)

It's surprising just how little discussion this provoked for so long - it took
ages for any of these submissions to get any traction at all.

